# `GC_allow_register_threads` missing from `devel/boehm-gc`?



## euantorano (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm working on some CI for Nim on FreeBSD, but we're currently getting an error relating to the devel/boehm-gc package for some of the unit tests.

Nim tries to make use of the `GC_allow_register_threads` function, but we get an error message:



> could not import: GC_allow_register_threads



I've tried using `readelf -Ws /usr/local/lib/libgc.so.1 | grep GC_allow_register_threads` to see if the function is exported, and it does seem to be missing. is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2019)

Not a programmer so I may be talking out of my backside but shouldn't you use devel/boehm-gc-threaded instead?


----------



## euantorano (Sep 16, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Not a programmer so I may be talking out of my backside but shouldn't you use devel/boehm-gc-threaded instead?



That may well be the problem! I hadn't realised there was a separate threaded version. I'll give that a go and see what happens, thanks.


----------

